# What Do You Use Briquettes or Lumpwood Charcoal?



## smokewood

I have always been interested in the lumpwood charcoal versus briquettes debate after reading something many moons ago on a previous website.  I understand the pro's and con's of both, but was just wondering if there are any purists out there who will only use restaurant grade charcoal no matter what, while some will use any lumpwood charcoal, while other smokers purely use briquettes, and some people will use anything as long as it is cheap.  

I look forward to your views.

Best Wishes

Smokewood


----------



## wade

In order to ensure a predictable low smoking temperatures in the Weber and the offset I now only use premuim briquettes as a base (Heat Beads usually) and use pellets or lumpwood on top for flavour. I find that lumpwood charcoal needs far too much tending and does not last as long as I need it to without having to be topped up. I have found that briquettes also work better with the IQ110. When grilling I will use charcoal.


----------



## kc5tpy

I have learned from experience that you get what you pay for.  If you by "cheap", you get cheap.  You will use twice as much for the same cooking time and will have a large amount of unusable small pieces and dust in the bag.  Back in Texas I used strictly mesquite, but I had 11 acres of it.  When I came over here I only used lumpwood.  I never liked the taste that briquettes gave off.  Wade introduced me to the Heat Beads and I now use them for long smokes.  Lumpwood and chips/pellets for flavour.  The Heat Beads are more expensive but no nasty after taste and they last a long time.  For grilling I still use lumpwood and chips.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk

Lumpwood and Oak is my preferred weapon :)


----------



## russnettle

I have been using lump wood mainly although briquettes when I can't get lump wood - 

Lumpwood seems to need refilling much quicker - but I have noticed briquettes  (using minion method) that I have sometimes had a slightly unpleasant taste when smoking chicken, could have just been the tesco briquettes though ;)

Also keen to understand how it works with stick burners, I have seen plenty of vids of people cooking with nothing but logs / wood (not charcol

) and not over smoking their meat. I only use a handful of chunks and get a decent result.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Russnettle.  Let us know what you want to know specifically.  I used nothing but mesquite wood back in Texas.  I had it running out my ears.  What I did was to have a side fire to burn it down to coals to add to the smoker and then used splits to add more smoke flavour.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## russnettle

Thanks Danny - 

That pretty much answers it really, I was initially thinking that perhaps due to the airflow of some of the bigger smokers, that the smoke was harder to get penetration , therefore just using splits etc would be fine throughout, but makes total sense that just using embers from burnt wood would replace the need for coals


----------



## mdboatbum

I'm curious about these "heat beads". Are they all natural briquettes similar to Stubbs' here across the pond?  Stubbs' is my favorite for smokes longer than a couple hours. For shorter hotter smokes or grilling, I've recently been using Kingsford competition and have to say I kinda like it. No weird flavors and it burns evenly and consistently. It runs hotter and faster than the denser Stubbs' briquettes, but not as hot and unpredictably as lump.  For my purposes it works out fine.


----------



## osprey2

Heat beads

Have a look  HERE

Better write up than I could do, except they are great !


----------



## wade

russnettle said:


> Lumpwood seems to need refilling much quicker - but I have noticed briquettes  (using minion method) that I have sometimes had a slightly unpleasant taste when smoking chicken, could have just been the tesco briquettes though ;)


Avoid the no-name and home brand briquettes like the plague when smoking. You need to make sure that they are true premium briquettes specifically for kettle BBQs. The only ones I will use these days are Heat Beads or the Weber Premium.


----------



## smokewood

I might have to take a closer look at the Aussie Heat Beads


----------



## smokewood

I have ordered a bag of heat beads to try out, what's the best price you have bought them for,  I have just paid £5.99 a bag, they should have been £6.99. Deal or No Deal!


----------



## wade

Hi Smokewood

I assume that this was for the 4Kg Heat Beads bag. If you go to wowbbq.co.uk and enter the SMF discount code "SMOKINGMEAT27" you will get 27% off their list prices. This brings the cost per bag down to £5.10 per 4Kg bag. For orders above £30 the shipping is free.

I usually buy the 7Kg bags of Heat Beads - also available from Wow BBQ.


----------



## smokewood

I have been reliably informed that the 7 Kg bags of heat beads have now been discontinued, and the 4Kg bags will only be available in the future


----------



## wade

smokewood said:


> I have been reliably informed that the 7 Kg bags of heat beads have now been discontinued, and the 4Kg bags will only be available in the future


That is strange. All of the usual sites still have them in stock and on sale and the couple of people I have asked have not heard that. Maybe it hasn't filtered down to them yet?


----------



## smokewood

They must be selling off their existing stock, I was told that little nugget of information by the company that imports the Heat Beads, and to top it off the price is due to increase on the 1st Feb next year.


----------



## kc5tpy

Isn't that typical?  I just started using those heat beads.  As soon as those darned Americans get involved the price goes up!!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer

We should import a container load ourselves !


----------



## smokewood

I can sort that out for you, but you will have to re-mortgage your house.  To be honest if wow bbq is giving members 27% discount that is a fantastic deal, so they are just about covering their costs.  How did you manage to cut a deal and get 27% off everything?


----------



## wade

I guess I did re-mortgage my house with all the stuff I have bought from them over the last few years - Lol. Danny then played negotiator and did the deal. Patrick is a great guy.


----------



## wade

smokewood said:


> I have been reliably informed that the 7 Kg bags of heat beads have now been discontinued, and the 4Kg bags will only be available in the future


I fear that it may be even worse than that. Patrick from WOWBBQ has just contacted me and said that he has unconfirmed information that Heat Beads may stop being imported into the UK completely in the New Year. !!!


----------



## smokewood

Hiya Wade,

Where did Patrick obtain this "unconfirmed" information from?

Interesting, As far as I am aware the company that imports Heat Beads has a sole distributor agreement in the UK.  I have been in contact with this company to see if I am interested in stocking Heat Beads, and nothing has been mentioned to me regarding the discontinued sale of heat beads in the UK.  If this is the alleged case, could it be possible that Heat Beads are not going to imported into the UK, under the existing supplier, but with a different UK distributor. Just a thought.

I think If I was an existing retailer of heat beads I would be contacting Heat Beads as soon as possible to clarify the situation.


----------



## wade

smokewood said:


> Hiya Wade,
> 
> Where did Patrick obtain this "unconfirmed" information from?
> 
> Interesting, As far as I am aware the company that imports Heat Beads has a sole distributor agreement in the UK.  I have been in contact with this company to see if I am interested in stocking Heat Beads, and nothing has been mentioned to me regarding the discontinued sale of heat beads in the UK.  If this is the alleged case, could it be possible that Heat Beads are not going to imported into the UK, under the existing supplier, but with a different UK distributor. Just a thought.
> 
> I think If I was an existing retailer of heat beads I would be contacting Heat Beads as soon as possible to clarify the situation.


Responded in PM


----------



## wade

smokewood said:


> Hiya Wade,
> 
> Where did Patrick obtain this "unconfirmed" information from?
> 
> Interesting, As far as I am aware the company that imports Heat Beads has a sole distributor agreement in the UK.  I have been in contact with this company to see if I am interested in stocking Heat Beads, and nothing has been mentioned to me regarding the discontinued sale of heat beads in the UK.  If this is the alleged case, could it be possible that Heat Beads are not going to imported into the UK, under the existing supplier, but with a different UK distributor. Just a thought.
> 
> I think If I was an existing retailer of heat beads I would be contacting Heat Beads as soon as possible to clarify the situation.


Great - Thanks for the importer contact info. I called them this morning and, as you say, they have confirmed that it is only the 7Kg bag that is going to be discontinued - Heat Beads Australia themselves are discontinuing the 7Kg pack size. The reason is for ease of shipping - the 4Kg bags get packed and shipped in boxes of 4 packs whereas the 7Kg bags are palletised as loose bags. When you look at the end user price there isn't really much difference in £/Kg between the two pack sizes anyway.

Apparently they also import a coconut shell based briquette that is supposed to have a similar heat profile to Heat Beads. They come from a Danish supplier. They are going to send me a bag of them to test and I will let you know how I get on.

I have passed this information on to Patrick.


----------



## kc5tpy

HEY! HEY! HEY!  ???  You guys holdin out on me??  Coconut shell based briquettes??  Oh yeah, just to **** with ole Danny!  What he don't know won't hurt him!  I see how it is!  And after I spent a whole 10 minutes teaching you everything I know!  Well that's just fine with me.  I still haven't told you the secret for making a GREAT peanutbutter and jelly sandwich!  I'll take that to my grave!!

Danny


----------



## wade

I was subjected to peanut butter and jelly sandwiches the very first time i went to the USA - when I was 5. Everyone laughed when I asked if there would be any blancmange. (link added for any Americans who may read this). I thought they were having a laugh when I saw there was actually _*jam*_ in the sandwich instead of _*jelly*_.

I didn't think they grew coconuts in Texas Danny so we didn't want to confuse you with these strange foreign products.


----------



## kc5tpy

They tell me dried cow patties generate a really hot fire.  







  








   Let me know how the trial run works out my friend.  Speak to you soon.

Danny


----------



## smokewood

Not holding out on you Danny honest 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have heard that Supagrill Wondergrill Briquettes are a contender for Heat Beads, and they are also cheaper.    Has anyone used them?

https://www.coals2u.co.uk/supagrill-wonder-briquettes-–-12kg


----------



## kc5tpy

Thanks smokewood.  I like those heat beads but they are more expensive.  Then again I can use less of those so the cost sort of evens out.  I'll give those Wonder briquettes a look.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Wade.  YEP! I had to use the link.  OH!  I see; you mean vanilla pudding!  For the U.K. folks, pudding in the U.S. is, well the best way to describe it as a thick, set custard or as Wade said it blancmange.  In the Southern States banana pudding is a REAL treat.  It's made with a certain cookie ( biscuit ), vanilla pudding and sliced bananas layered.  Sort of like a trifle.

Now to be fair, as you know, if it has pieces of fruit in it then it's jam.  No fruit = jelly.  I was never a big fan of PBnJ sandwiches either.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

The coconut briquette sample that they sent has arrived. The immediate things I noticed from the front of the pack were they are obviously aimed at the grilling market. They do claim to be longer lasting than standard charcoal however you would expect this to be the case with most briquettes. My daughter is coming over next weekend and we will get a couple of Webers going with a lump of pulled pork in each. I will cook one with Heat Beads and the other with the Nature briquettes and compare how both fare.













Nature.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 27, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Wade.  I am curious if they impart any taste of coconut.  You wouldn't think so but 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Pecan shell is used in some Tx. BBQ places during the smoking process.  Will be awaiting the verdict.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

No coconut (or any other) smell coming from the bag. Being the shells that are crushed and used in the briquettes I would doubt if there will be any coconut taste or smell. But we shall see


----------



## kc5tpy

I'm with you Wade.  Apple wood doesn't taste of apple and cherry wood doesn't taste of cherry but who knows??  Never used coconut shell or wood for smoking.  We didn't have too many coconut trees growing between the mesquites back in Tx.  I have also been curious about another thing:  just how BIG is the nut cracker they use on those coconuts??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

I completed the comparison today. Are you all ready for the results ???


----------



## kc5tpy

HEY!  WHERE'S THA MEAT???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## smokewood

Well We Are Waiting !! And the Results Are ????????


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello smokewood.  That Wade.  He's such a prima donna!  I should be nice.  Maybe his Alzheimer's is just kicking in again and he lost his train of thought.  Maybe he is out wandering the streets again in his under clothes.  Not to worry though; his Missus is a sweetheart, she will look after him.  You know he is getting up there in age. Bless him.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood

As long as he keeps taking the tablets he should be OK


----------



## georgie porgie

smokewood said:


> I can sort that out for you, but you will have to re-mortgage your house.  To be honest if wow bbq is giving members 27% discount that is a fantastic deal, so they are just about covering their costs.  How did you manage to cut a deal and get 27% off everything?


Is this discount still applicable?


----------



## smokewood

I can't speak for wow bbq but our offer of a 15% is still available for all members, just let me know if you are interested and I will pm you a voucher code (it's a marketing thing so I know who's buying what) 

Jeeze Georgie are you related to Wade, I am seeing some resemblance.

Regards

SM


----------



## smokewood

Hey Wade, I have just noticed we are still waiting for the comparison, I don't know of what because it's been a month or 6 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






On the subject of heat beads, I only had a few left, so I topped them up with the natural briquettes, and they burned OK. created a lot of dust though, I had to empty the dust pan 3 times!!


----------



## georgie porgie

Hahaha, yeah me and Wade were separated at birth, thanks for the discount offer, as soon as I get to know what I want I'll be placing an order


----------



## smokewood

Not a problem, If you need any advice, just ask. Nice build by the way.


----------



## georgie porgie

Thanks, well you know what they say "one mans scrap is another mans smoker" :)


----------



## wade

Georgie Porgie said:


> Is this discount still applicable?


Unfortunately I think it has expired. I tried to use it the other day and it said invalid code. Maybe we didn't buy enough from them...


----------



## georgie porgie

smokewood said:


> I can't speak for wow bbq but our offer of a 15% is still available for all members, just let me know if you are interested and I will pm you a voucher code (it's a marketing thing so I know who's buying what)
> 
> .
> 
> Regards
> 
> SM


Parcel delivered this morning, thanks James and thanks for the sample.

George.


----------



## smokewood

All delivered ready for the weekend.  Not a problem with the freebie, enjoy. Speak soon

James


----------



## georgie porgie

Still playing with getting the temps right so just BBQing for now.


----------



## smokewood

It;s going to be a learning curve, but once you master it, it will be well worth it.


----------



## georgie porgie

Today I tried the Minion method using charcoal, filled basket with said charcoal and just lit at one side (correct me if this is wrong)

With both vents closed and chimney open temp went to 350f and stayed there for approx 3 hours and then coals were just about burnt out.

I know this is too hot to smoke and am at a loss as to how to bring temps down, will try again soon.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Georgie.  350 is not too hot to smoke unless you are talking 350c..  But THAT is a WHOLE different story and not for now.  What we need to do is discover why you can not get temps down in your smoker.  NOW!  Here I go sticking my foot in mouth again BUT closing down the exhaust stack is NOT a horrible thing.  I do it and I know Wade does it.  What you MUST NOT do is close it completely.  The next problem is just how much SMOKE are you producing from your smoker?  What colour is the smoke coming from the smoker?  These are things that are experience related.  This is not where we should start.  These we can discuss much later.  You need to be able to control temps in your new smoker.

Here is my thought.  IF you tried the minion method and the lower vents were closed and the temp was STILL 350 and "roaring"; you have an air flow problem.  So here is what I would suggest:  Go buy some cheap charcoal like as in B&Q.  Load the basket and fire it up.  What you think you might use in 6-8 hours.  Light the whole thing.  ALL vents WIDE open.  NO MEAT USED.  Get good white coals going.  Now close down the bottom vents, doors and the stack; leave the stack "cracked" about 1/2 open.  Either pour a little water on the coals or "spritz"  with a spray bottle.  BIG WHITE smoke.  Now close up except for that small exhaust opening and see where the leaks are.  Now if the smoker is "drawing" properly, air would be "sucked" in from the air leaks and then out the fully open exhaust ( fully open in your case ).  So the smoker would be "drawing" air like a chimney and causing the coals to burn hotter and faster.  So the smoker is sort of working properly but you have no control.  If you still don't really see leaks close the exhaust fully.  You must remember what you built that smoker from.  It looks GREAT but a propane tank is very thin.  As you cut that metal it will warp.  You may need many more latches to insure a proper seal.  What you should see is billowing white smoke out of the 1/2 open exhaust and the heat should start dropping immediately and the coals got out in a short time.  If a fire MUST "breath" and "eat".  If it can not it will soon die.

These are just my thoughts.  Maybe someone will have a better idea.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

Hi Georgie - Which smoker are you trying this with?

It sounds as if you have an air control problem (leak) near your fire basket. Can we have some photos?

Cheers

Wade


----------



## georgie porgie

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Georgie.  350 is not too hot to smoke unless you are talking 350c..  But THAT is a WHOLE different story and not for now.  What we need to do is discover why you can not get temps down in your smoker.  NOW!  Here I go sticking my foot in mouth again BUT closing down the exhaust stack is NOT a horrible thing.  I do it and I know Wade does it.  What you MUST NOT do is close it completely.  The next problem is just how much SMOKE are you producing from your smoker?  What colour is the smoke coming from the smoker?  These are things that are experience related.  This is not where we should start.  These we can discuss much later.  You need to be able to control temps in your new smoker.
> 
> Here is my thought.  IF you tried the minion method and the lower vents were closed and the temp was STILL 350 and "roaring"; you have an air flow problem.  So here is what I would suggest:  Go buy some cheap charcoal like as in B&Q.  Load the basket and fire it up.  What you think you might use in 6-8 hours.  Light the whole thing.  ALL vents WIDE open.  NO MEAT USED.  Get good white coals going.  Now close down the bottom vents, doors and the stack; leave the stack "cracked" about 1/2 open.  Either pour a little water on the coals or "spritz"  with a spray bottle.  BIG WHITE smoke.  Now close up except for that small exhaust opening and see where the leaks are.  Now if the smoker is "drawing" properly, air would be "sucked" in from the air leaks and then out the fully open exhaust ( fully open in your case ).  So the smoker would be "drawing" air like a chimney and causing the coals to burn hotter and faster.  So the smoker is sort of working properly but you have no control.  If you still don't really see leaks close the exhaust fully.  You must remember what you built that smoker from.  It looks GREAT but a propane tank is very thin.  As you cut that metal it will warp.  You may need many more latches to insure a proper seal.  What you should see is billowing white smoke out of the 1/2 open exhaust and the heat should start dropping immediately and the coals got out in a short time.  If a fire MUST "breath" and "eat".  If it can not it will soon die.
> 
> These are just my thoughts.  Maybe someone will have a better idea.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Thanks Danny, I am having problems with the air intake on one side, as its a home made one it was impossible to get a full closure













vent.PNG



__ georgie porgie
__ Jun 8, 2015






Also there is a small amount of smoke from the top doors even though there is fire rope all way round on all doors, this has just made me more determined to sort things

as I feel we're so close to getting it right.

One thing we have in mind is to make a smaller fire box to the left side connected to the inlet that way the heat shouldn't be as intense.


----------



## georgie porgie

Wade said:


> Hi Georgie - Which smoker are you trying this with?
> 
> It sounds as if you have an air control problem (leak) near your fire basket. Can we have some photos?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wade


Hi Wade, its a home made one (Heath Robinson inspired) and yes we have an air control problem but are thinking of ways to stop it

one being thicker seals on the doors. I've ordered some Heat Mate Resistant Silicone Sealant  to help with this.













11202087_10153335297711250_8163585062201326345_n.j



__ georgie porgie
__ Jun 8, 2015


----------



## wade

Have you got the doors sealed using stove rope/tape? If not then this could make a big difference.

http://shop.vitcas.com/stove-thermal-tapes-36-c.asp


----------



## georgie porgie

I have Wade but as Danny said the doors have warped slightly and that is where the air must be going in.


----------



## wade

Have you tried to make a close fitting gasket using high temperature silicone sealant? This may create a better more flexible seal that can better compensate for the door warp than the tape. 

http://shop.vitcas.com/high-temperature-sealants--adhesives-40-c.asp


----------



## georgie porgie

I have Wade, got some on order and it should be here mid week Heat Mate Resistant Silicone Sealant


----------



## georgie porgie

Wade said:


> Have you tried to make a close fitting gasket using high temperature silicone sealant? This may create a better more flexible seal that can better compensate for the door warp than the tape.
> 
> http://shop.vitcas.com/high-temperature-sealants--adhesives-40-c.asp


I have some on order Wade, should be here mid week Heat Mate Resistant Silicone Sealant


----------



## wade

Is it just me or is there an echo in here?


----------



## georgie porgie

Hahaha, don't know what happened there Wade


----------

